# Will this equipment work together?



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

My good friend has a bunch of new audio components laying around his house that he planned to put into his car but it won't fit unfortunately. I have a list of all the components of what he has and I know very very little about car audio..though I am very well tuned with home audio. I need to know if this stuff will all work together? Will the stock battery be enough to power all of this with the alternator? Any other advice considering this stuff would be great as well. I am not looking to get into competitive audio so please just stick to the topic at hand here and don't advise I buy something that is much more. I can get a good deal on this from him if all of this would work in my cruze. I know the that dual box does fit pretty good in the trunk we already placed it in there to make sure that it fits. Please be informative about this as I would love to gather as much information on this as possible before I make a decision to buy or not. Thanks for the help. Do I need anything else than what is provided here as well?


Fierce Audio - XED 12" Dual Ported Subwoofer Enclosure http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004MF3HXQ/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=newhttp://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004MF3HXQ/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new 

Pioneer GM-5400T http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-GM-5400T-760-Watt-2-Channel-Amplifier/dp/B001NFFYWK

 

2 Polk Audio DXi 124 subs Polk Audio DXi 124 DXi Series 12" 4-ohm subwoofer at Crutchfield.com


1 Soundquest SQK0 CCA 1/0 Gauge Wiring Kit http://www.amazon.com/America-Sound...id=1365611612&sr=8-1&keywords=soundquest+SQK0http://www.amazon.com/America-Sound...id=1365611612&sr=8-1&keywords=soundquest+SQK0 


1 Scosche LOC80 http://www.crutchfield.com/S-bk5GwngWCZK/p_142LOC80/Scosche-LOC80.html


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Your fan is not pushing enough are for you ?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

With that amp and those single 4 ohm subs you will only be pushing 380 Watts RMS. the subs are rated at 360 watts rms per. So for the subs to reach their full potential you need around 720 watts at 4ohms.

Couldn't tell if that wiring kit is OFC or not . That's defiantly something to look for before getting.

What is he selling all of this stuff for?
If its for the same retail price I'd hold off and get some better quality stuff.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

My fan isn't loud...? The stock system has no BASS for the dubstep/drumstep I listen to and stop being silly getting free posts without providing useful information Mr. Drunkard!


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

It's definitely below retail for sure. So basically what you are saying is that the amp needs to be more beefy to make use of the subs?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes you could also get a mono block amp and wire it down to 1ohm if you want to go a cheaper route


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> Yes you could also get a mono block amp and wire it down to 1ohm if you want to go a cheaper route
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I don't speak Chinese! I need Lamens terms but from what I know about Home Theatres..don't I want more Ohms for better sound quality at higher Watts per channel?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

FromTheCrypt said:


> It's definitely below retail for sure. So basically what you are saying is that the amp needs to be more beefy to make use of the subs?


"Below retail" isn't saying much. Online prices are usually very low compared to retail prices; often as much as half if not more. 

The power wire is CCA. OFC 0/1 AWG wire is $4 per foot. 

Subs are weak. Very weak. I guess if you're on a budget, they're not bad, but they won't last very long and you'd be far better off with one better sub than two crappy subs. 

As Terry said, you'll need a better amp. Find a CEA certified amp that provides at least 500W RMS @ 2 ohms. 

I'm not a fan of prefabbed enclosures as most people here know, but if that's all you can afford, go for it. 

At the end of the day, you'll end up selling the system for something higher quality down the road. I was dirt poor when I was young, but my mom taught me one very good lesson: "buy cheap, buy twice."

Impedance has very little if absolutely nothing to do with sound quality. You can throw most of what you know about home theater receivers and speakers out the window, as power ratings and requirements are a completely different animal with subwoofers.


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks Terry and Xtreme for helping out. Like I was trying to tell you guys in the original post I really don't know squat about car audio besides the stock system has NO bass lol..it all looks good when you see it new in the packages and it all looks like it would go together and work but clearly that isn't the case here. I was hoping to set up a semi budget system that would create some kick to the music I listen to but not be one of those rattle boxes shaking the lug nuts off the car either lol. Not sure where to go from here I will look on the forum for answers I guess.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

FromTheCrypt said:


> Thanks Terry and Xtreme for helping out. Like I was trying to tell you guys in the original post I really don't know squat about car audio besides the stock system has NO bass lol..it all looks good when you see it new in the packages and it all looks like it would go together and work but clearly that isn't the case here. I was hoping to set up a semi budget system that would create some kick to the music I listen to but not be one of those rattle boxes shaking the lug nuts off the car either lol. Not sure where to go from here I will look on the forum for answers I guess.


Well, you didn't ask questions other than "will this system work."

A more appropriate approach to this would be to ask something like the following: "I listen to such and such music and I have X amount of money to spend on a new system and I can try to do it myself. What would you recommend, or should I wait till I can save up more money?"


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

Well my initial inquiry was to see if said components (which would be around $300 total) would be worth the investment to buy and have someone install it. I like the idea of having a better sound but it initially was more so to help out my friend who has this stuff sitting brand new in the boxes. I got my initial answer form my inquiry as it probably wouldn't be worth it based on what I had provided..

Now I could inquire as you stated above what would be my best bang for my buck for EDM music mainly super heavily bass music such as Dubstep/Drumstep/and the like. I don't really have a budget but for the sake of argument let's say I am willing to spend $500 for components before installation for everything I would need to produce some kick to my music in my car. Will $500 get me to my goal on this or should I save my shillings for something further down the road?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

IT Gets the ball rolling .....P ..from the crypt...
Take Heed to good advice .. Read Up on the many Quality system builds performed by the many talented audio enthusiasts here on this forum ...then jump right in with the new knowledge that you have learned right here on the cruzetalk ,, Post up pics of your progress. And the masses will be all to eager to be pleased to be inspired by the usefulness of our endeavors ,,,,......Good luck chuck ,Be cool stay cozy Keep cruzen and just for you Best wishes!!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

FromTheCrypt said:


> Well my initial inquiry was to see if said components (which would be around $300 total) would be worth the investment to buy and have someone install it. I like the idea of having a better sound but it initially was more so to help out my friend who has this stuff sitting brand new in the boxes. I got my initial answer form my inquiry as it probably wouldn't be worth it based on what I had provided..
> 
> Now I could inquire as you stated above what would be my best bang for my buck for EDM music mainly super heavily bass music such as Dubstep/Drumstep/and the like. I don't really have a budget but for the sake of argument let's say I am willing to spend $500 for components before installation for everything I would need to produce some kick to my music in my car. Will $500 get me to my goal on this or should I save my shillings for something further down the road?


You can do something with $500, but if you want to be very happy with the results, I would push that a little higher. Here's what I would recommend for your specific purpose:

Amp:
Kenwood KAC-9105D 1-Channel 1800 watts Class D Monoblock Performance Series Car Amplifier (KAC9105D)

Sub:
Alpine SWR-1542D (SWR1542D) 15" Dual 4 ohm Type-R Car Subwoofer

Wiring Kit:
4 Gauge OFC Amplifier Amp Installation Wiring Kit

That comes out to $420 for everything but the box. 

If you were interested in having me build you a box, I could do it for that sub for $215 sealed, and you wouldn't have to pay shipping since you're not too far away from me and could just come pick it up. Total for that would be $635 plus whatever shipping is for the wiring kit, and you'd have a big sub that slams really hard and sounds great at the same time in a custom built, precision routed box that will last you the life of your car (and the next car, assuming it doesn't get water damaged).

If you don't mind waiting a month or two, you could even drive down to my place and I'll help you install it.


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

Alright sounds legit, let me ponder this a tad more here and I'll PM you direct if I am interested in this project. The installation would be icing on the cake, I am sure we are probably very close to each other as I am not actually in chicago but very close to oak brook area.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

FromTheCrypt said:


> Alright sounds legit, let me ponder this a tad more here and I'll PM you direct if I am interested in this project. The installation would be icing on the cake, I am sure we are probably very close to each other as I am not actually in chicago but very close to oak brook area.


I work in Downer's Grove and live in New Lenox. Not too far at all, especially if you don't mind taking 355 down.


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

I work in Woodridge so that commute would be nothing to get to you lol. I'll keep you updated on this thanks again!


----------

